# Wasserkühlung Problem/Defekt/Geräusch [Mit Videolink]



## MaggeVollbart (18. Februar 2014)

*Wasserkühlung Problem/Defekt/Geräusch [Mit Videolink]*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Die Wasserkühlung von meinem im Dezember bei XMX bestellten Computer macht klackernde Geräusche. Und das alle 20 Sekunden. Ich bin mit dem Support schon in Kontakt, möchte aber noch alle Möglichkeiten ausloten, die ein Zurückschicken verhindern.

Schaut euch doch einfach mal das Video an. Vielleicht weiß der ein oder andere, was ich noch tun kann bzw. Woher die Geräusche kommen.

WaKü Geräusch - YouTube


----------



## Research (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Problem/Defekt/Geräusch [Mit Videolink]*

Laut das Ding,

Kontrollier mal die Lüfter.
(Abklemmen)
Wenns dann nicht weg geht, nimm die Platte ab.

Wenn dann kein Mechanisches Teil als die Pumpe bleibt, ist es die Pumpe.

BTW: Luft im Schlauch?


----------



## rackcity (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Problem/Defekt/Geräusch [Mit Videolink]*

hört sich nach nem problem mit der pumpe an oder luft im schlauch.


----------



## MaggeVollbart (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Problem/Defekt/Geräusch [Mit Videolink]*

Hallo Leute,

schonmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass so eine Wasserkühlung eigentlich leiser sein sollte.

Luft im Schlauch hab ich auch schon festgestellt. Als ich zwischendurch nochmal an die Schläuche geklopft habe, gab es ein strömendes Geräusch wie bei einer Heizung oder einer Waschamschine, wenn dort Wasser durchgepumpt wird, am Anfang aber noch ein bisschen Luft im Schlauch ist.

Was ich bisher schon gemacht habe, ist den Radiator inkl. der beiden Lüfter hinten zu entfernen und wieder neu zu montieren. Das hat nichts gebracht. Auch das Herumdrehen des Radiator, sodass die Schläuche unten hängen, hat nichts gebracht.


Nun meine Frage: Wie entlüfte ich die Anlage denn? Ich habe schon nach einem "Lüftungsventil" geschaut, sowas scheint es aber nicht zu geben. Sollte ich dann sicherheitshalber auch nochmal Destilliertes Wasser zum auffüllen bereit halten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Problem/Defekt/Geräusch [Mit Videolink]*

Die kann nicht befüllt/nachträglich entlüftet werden. Aber es hilft, den Radiator so zu montieren, dass der Einlass oben und der Auslass unten ist - wenn es nicht zuviel Luft ist, kann die sich da sammeln. (Nein, ich weiß nicht, welcher Schlauch rein und welcher raus geht)
Wenn es zuviel Luft ist, ist es ein Defekt. Eine vorgefüllte Kühlung muss eben vorgefüllt sein.


----------

